# Been so worried today............



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

I have been so worried today as i have had one of my Boar piggies castrated, Onyx went into the vets this morning at 8.30am and i picked him up at 3.30pm. The nurse said this morning the aneasthetics can be risky i guinea pigs,which i knew but it isn't until they say it that it makes you worry so today has been a long day, thankfully he is fine and has eaten half a carrot and some dandelion leaves since i bought him home. I keep telling him it will be worth it in the end because i have 2 girlfriends for him to live with in about 3 weeks!! 

Here is a photo of Onxy,(who is now a couple of ounces lighter!! :wink5


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

awhhhhh bless him, glad hes fine though and he will be a veryyyyyyy happy piggie livin with TWO girlies


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Thanks, yes i hope he likes his 'wives'!! LOL


----------

